# my violin bottle collection



## Trying not to break it (Apr 25, 2009)

*hi everyone,  thought i would try to take a pick of my violin bottle collection. i wasn't sure i could get a picture thru the glass.  gave it a try.   thanks for looking,  rhona*


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 25, 2009)

diff.angle


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2009)

THOSE A BEUTIFUL RHONA! AT ONE TIME I THOUGHT ABOUT COLLECTING ONLY THOSE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice colors! []


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 25, 2009)

wow very nice! this is my wifes new thing. she has an eye for these. she got some nice ones today , some pontiled and some not but nice lookin anyway[]~matt


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Rhona 
 Just wanted to say how beautiful they look . As Rick said nice colors! They are sweet looken .Here my only two lo.
   bill


----------



## Miles (Apr 27, 2009)

Really stunning- even non-bottle collectors can appriciate that.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 7, 2009)

hi everyone,
   When I saw this thread a few weeks back, I wanted to post a couple pics. But our Violins, were all over the walls on hangers. I was committed to doing a display at The Saratoga Bottle Show, and was working on a backlit display case. Well I finished the case, and did my Display at The Show yesterday. Please forgive my Photography skills, but you get the idea. This is only some of them, as I couldnt fit all of them in the case. I had some other Go Withs on another table but didnt get a pic of that. This is my wife's favorite catigory of the 4 types of bottles we collect, But I take credit for scoring every one at bottle Shows, Flea Markets, and Shops. I was also able to add two steller Pontiled Colognes to our Collection. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Mark


----------



## botlenut (Jun 7, 2009)

Different angle.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 7, 2009)

This is my best, Have never seen another like it.


----------



## botlenut (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry that was so big. Here's another of my favorites. Check out the swirls. the swirl on the lower left is olive green


----------



## botlenut (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright, I think I've got it. I'm sizing them down inside a 100 kb, but their still huge. Lets see if this works. This one is a very rare, Vaseline Glass. It glows like Kriptonite with a black light.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, great looking bottles folks. Never realized there were so many differet colors and sizes.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats a very handsom collection! Nice.


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2009)

I ONCE COLLECTED THE VIOLIN BOTTLES AND THE BANJO BOTTLES TOO ARE COOL TO GO WITH THEM!


----------



## Photon440 (Jul 30, 2009)

What was originally in these bottles?  I bought one about four years ago in a Nova Scotia souvenir shop, brand new and filled with maple syrup.


----------



## me2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful glass.


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 28, 2011)

How old are some of these?  I dug one broken once in a TOC-1940s era dump and it looked BIM.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice bottles!


----------



## farmgal (Oct 8, 2011)

Very awesome...Purple one is WOW! farmgal


----------

